# makeup artistry course interview - should i take a portfolio?



## snowberries (Feb 16, 2007)

well, the question is in the title, really. i recently applied for this course - http://www.clydebank.ac.uk/course_details.asp?id=451 and have an interview on the 1st of march. this is the only place i could find in scotland that does the kind of things i love, all the colleges near me mostly do mainly beauty therapy with a little bit of makeup somewhere along the line, but this course is *everything* i'd love to do, so i'm so excited, but also extremely nervous and worried i won't get in! i have the necessary qualifications, more than is required actually, and i'm 21 so possibly slightly older than a lot of people who will be applying straight out of school, so hopefully more mature, haha. 

SO. do you think i should i take along a portfolio? i really want to show them just how much i want to do this and that i really am keen as there's no other places i can find where i could go to do this sort of thing, unless i went to manchester or london, which would be an expensive and stressful move.

if i do take one along, do any of you have any advice as to what kind of things i should put in it? and how many different things? i've never been so worried about not being accepted into a course before, so i'm just... ahhh! any help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Lushstar (Feb 16, 2007)

I would take a portfolio with you just to be safe.  If they want to see one you'll have one with you and if they don't then it's not doing you any harm sitting in your bag.  I would suggest a variety of looks to show that you're talented in many areas.  Maybe a formal look, a natural look, an artistic look, etc.  I've never applied to a makeup course or anything so this is just my advice.  Good luck!


----------

